# Wrapping Up Our 2010 GTI



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

When Volkswagen launched its sixth-generation GTI last year, it promised that the latest version of this iconic hatchback would be the closest yet in spirit to the original. Naturally we were curious to see how the VW crew would achieve this, since the fifth-generation GTI — on which the sixth-gen is quite closely related — made essentially the same promise five years earlier. We’ve had a little over a year and nearly 15,000 miles to make that assessment, and here is what we’ve found.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## jeffs789 (May 23, 2007)

:thumbup:First

But seriously looks good except for the four door on a gti


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

jeffs789 said:


> :thumbup:First
> 
> But seriously looks good except for the four door on a gti


Meh... the 4 door looks more balanced and euro.

Plus those of us that have to haul dogs, coworkers and other couples around on date night its essential.

Besides... if I wanted a 2 door I would get a real sports car.

The GTI is supposed to be economical AND practical... thanks goodness for the 4 Door GTI! :thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jeffs789 said:


> ....But seriously looks good except for the four door on a gti


The 4 door version is much better looking than the 2 door version.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Every time I see the interior of the MKVIs, I get envious.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

GTINC said:


> The 4 door version is much better looking than the 2 door version.


+1


----------



## plat+ (Aug 3, 2010)

> In fact the only technical annoyance we noticed was self inflicted: a persistent warning light in the dash told us of a rear light failure, but that was solely due to our fitting European-spec taillamps onto our North American car. They looked so good on the car that we decided to live with the minor annoyance.


I can't believe this. You guys had the resources to install performance mods to your long-term GTI tester but didn't set-VAG-COM for the LED tails. Surely with all your contacts in this forum, someone would have been glad to help you solve this minor annoyance. I am not impressed even though everything worked out well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Tom, thanks for the project follow-up. Glad to hear our (Borla) catback was well received. 
Looking forward to your next project car. :thumbup: Alvin


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

XM_Rocks said:


> Meh... the 4 door looks more balanced and euro.
> 
> Plus those of us that have to haul dogs, coworkers and other couples around on date night its essential.
> 
> ...


Agreed! The 2 door "looks" better but the 4 door looks good and fits everyday life! :thumbup:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

In your previous article you said you had problems with the VMRs and would discuss them in this article...... 
This became a huge debate on another forum and we were waiting to see what problems you guys had....


----------



## gdtrfb53 (Aug 16, 2010)

How about a link to the entire series on this project?


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

DawnsKayBug said:


> In your previous article you said you had problems with the VMRs and would discuss them in this article......
> This became a huge debate on another forum and we were waiting to see what problems you guys had....


x2. I am literally on hold for buying a set of VMR wheels for my MkVI partially dependant on the above referenced article.


----------



## psaj23 (Jan 18, 2011)

From whom did you purchase the lip spoiler


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Great 1 year review. I've had mine for 10 months now and yet to modify anything (I've really had to make myself resist) and feel the same about the interior (great for long trips) and the overall mechanics of the car i've been really pleased with.

Although, now that I am a dog owner, I do wish I had the 4 doors.


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

i love the interier but im prob gettin the golf R when it comes out so i guess i can wait a lil while longer


----------



## m_mcginley (Jun 24, 2010)

what were your final hp/tq numbers after your intake/chip/exhaust mods?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Pretty weak for a long-term wrap-up article. :thumbdown:


----------

